# Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people?



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

I'm thinkin about doing HID's, but I didn't go the projector route, I purchased mk4 look lights. Will the HID's light just be too overpowering in these headlamps, or is it doable? Thanks!


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (germanrox)*

I've heard that the splash of light above horizontal with HIDS is greater with the MkIV 
look-alikes than with the real things. An HID lamp with a shield might help.

ian


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (Daemon42)*

HID lamp with a shield? Like Hella dual rounds? Those are projectors, which is the only "HID lamp" I can think of


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (germanrox)*

HID Bulb with a shield .. D2R type.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

ok, so I'll need D2R bulbs then. Where can I get these? Or could I just ask for these when ordering a kit?


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (germanrox)*

DONT do it trust me i tryed. Yes they are really bright but the light pattern will not be right. Plus if you mount the ballast too close to your battery your instrument cluster will go NUTS and will reset your clock and odometer. If you want HIDs do dual rounds and go with a good kit. If you want to know anything else IM me
Pete


----------



## Check Engine Light (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people?[HR][/HR]​No they don't. I wish they did.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
HID Bulb with a shield .. D2R type.[HR][/HR]​Will do NO GOOD what so ever in a NON HID setup, they are intended to work with HID optics.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
HID Bulb with a shield .. D2R type.[HR][/HR]​quote:[HR][/HR]
2. There is no aftermarket application that needs D2R. The stripe on the D2R is firstly only needed on Euro dip or assymetric beam patterns in complex shape or parabolic reflectors. The role of this stripe (remember where you read it!!) is to create the sharp light dark transitional dip beam pattern used outside of europe. A Filament lamp has a very sharp edge and can be placed very close to the horizontal cut off without exceeding the 3 percent glare spec. Because the arc is bent and the edge is fuzzy you need to create a definitive sharp line cut off in another way. This is achieved with the stripe. For the aftermarket conversions it is totally meaningless. [HR][/HR]​ http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=281057


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (Cullen)*

So you're saying I will need D2S bulbs for a HID conversion into my mk4's?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So you're saying I will need D2S bulbs for a HID conversion into my mk4's?[HR][/HR]​I am (and Nick Cottiss in the link above is) saying that there is nothing the D2R will do for you that the D2S wont do just as well since you are planing on using NON HID optics, but in fact you would be BEST off with "H7 HID" bulbs such as this kit (which in turn are D2S): 
http://www.autolamps-online.com/products/h7kit.htm


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (Cullen)*

HHmm that is a VERY nice kit, that sure would be nice! Maybe I'll be a man and do it


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]HHmm that is a VERY nice kit, that sure would be nice! Maybe I'll be a man and do it







[HR][/HR]​


----------



## Nick Cottiss (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (Cullen)*

Sorry Guys,
When I typed this I realised that it should read 'inside Europe' not outside. The assymetric dip beam is what is also known as the Euro Beam pattern with its distinct light dark transition and 15 degrees flare. It is also used widely across the rest of the world with the exception of North America.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (Nick Cottiss)*

HHmm, if autolamps had a SUPER-special deal for $399 I think I'd do it for sure


----------



## Nick Cottiss (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (germanrox)*

If Autolamps could sell you a kit for $399 then they would not be 100% Philips components and you would be on our backs in 3 months when your kit packed up
Nick


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]HHmm, if autolamps had a SUPER-special deal for $399 I think I'd do it for sure







[HR][/HR]​You mean the _"super"_ special kit with *NON automotive* HID bulbs?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]HHmm, if autolamps had a SUPER-special deal for $399 I think I'd do it for sure








You mean the _"super"_ special kit with *NON automotive* HID bulbs?







[HR][/HR]​Sure, I'll take NON automotive bulbs, like from a locomotive, or maybe even a 747. I've seen the lights on those things, they're way too bright, which would be perfect for these dim US backroads


----------



## Starbug (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (Cullen)*

What do you mean, non-automotive? From a snowmobile or something?
Oh, i've got it! They're from those "razor" scooters!








But seriously, what is non-automotive bulb?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (Starbug)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What do you mean, non-automotive? From a snowmobile or something?
Oh, i've got it! They're from those "razor" scooters!








But seriously, what is non-automotive bulb?[HR][/HR]​HID bulbs that are manufactured by a company that only makes HID for residential and office applications.....


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (Cullen)*

I thought the mk4 look lights have H1 low beam lights. Do I need the http://www.autolamps-online.com/products/h1kit.htm kit or the http://www.autolamps-online.com/products/h7kit.htm kit?
Edit: Hey these kits last night said they were $499 "special intro price" but when I added 1 to my car they say $550. What's up?

[Modified by germanrox, 6:38 PM 4-4-2002]


[Modified by germanrox, 6:39 PM 4-4-2002]


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (germanrox)*

MK4 look lights have H7's in the lows and high beams.


----------



## maflyboy24 (May 17, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (98silverGTIVR6)*

so dare i ask...the kits from autolamps would only get you HID bulbs for your low beams and not for low/high?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (maflyboy24)*

Thanks 98silver.
And yes, this is low beam only, not dual xenon low/hi beam


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (germanrox)*

Trust me it will be worth the money, i bought a kit that was a piece of crap that was almost the same price as the autolamps kit. Luckly i was able to return it and i'm buying the autolamp kit next week.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (98silverGTIVR6)*

Yeah I'll be buying the kit here in a day or two. But on the site it shows how to install them if you have factory lights, but I'm curious how to install them since I have the mk4 look lights. I won't need to cut any wires or anything will I?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR] I'm curious how to install them [HR][/HR]​








The H7 next to the http://www.autolamps-online.com/products/h7kit.htm bulb








H7 in place








H7 bulb removed








HID bulb being inserted








HID bulb in place!


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (Cullen)*

Yes those pictures are informative, but I have mk4 LOOK lights, so the wiring is a lot different then the real mk4 lights. I'm guessing I will have to cut into my headlight harness to be able to hook it up to the ballast.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yes those pictures are informative, but I have mk4 LOOK lights, so the wiring is a lot different then the real mk4 lights. I'm guessing I will have to cut into my headlight harness to be able to hook it up to the ballast.[HR][/HR]​
Well the wiring going to the LOWBEAM bulb will go INTO the ballast...and then the wiring out from the Ballast will go to the bulb.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (Cullen)*

Ok you know what, screw it. Tomorrow night I'm just going to order this stinkin kit and cutting or no cutting, it's getting freakin installed! No more tip toeing around, it's time to blind!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ok you know what, screw it. Tomorrow night I'm just going to order this stinkin kit and cutting or no cutting, it's getting freakin installed! No more tip toeing around, it's time to blind![HR][/HR]​Heh, well you will have an easier time figureing it all out once you actually have the parts.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (Cullen)*

It made more sence once I actually went out and looked at my lights a little more closely. Anyway, I didn't skimp, and have ordered up the 6000k HID kit, should be VERY nice







I Know it won't be as bright as those _hondas with 8000k hid kits_







but I guess it will just have to do







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I Know it won't be as bright as those _hondas with 8000k hid kits_







but I guess it will just have to do







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Those kits are more show than go as they are not any bighter as in no more actual light output, only bluer which fools your brain to think it IS brighter...
Also with not going to extreme you might have less problems, with how do I say..."someone" complaining


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (Cullen)*

Yes I know there is no such thing as an 8000k kit, I was just joking about that. But I am looking forward to my stage 2 kit as soon as it arrives!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]But I am looking forward to my stage 2 kit as soon as it arrives![HR][/HR]​"Stage 2" is an invented name btw...


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (Cullen)*

Yes I know "stage 2" is an invented name, but it's easier and shorter to type than 6000k HID kit














But from now on, it will only be called the 6000k hid kit by me! Anyways, I faxed off the info they wanted (that 011 call will be expensive!) so they should be on the way. Gotta love free shipping! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to autolamps-online!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yes I know "stage 2" is an invented name, but it's easier and shorter to type than 6000k HID kit














But from now on, it will only be called the 6000k hid kit by me! Anyways, I faxed off the info they wanted (that 011 call will be expensive!) so they should be on the way. Gotta love free shipping! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to autolamps-online![HR][/HR]​ok


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (Cullen)*

Now that I'll be having these 6000k hid lights, what would be a good bulb to put in my high beam? I don't want to hit the brights and get this lousy yellow light shining over the hid's!


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (germanrox)*

Put some superbright bulbs in there just so when you flash people for passing there is a little light difference.







keep us updated on what the light output is like.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yes I know there is no such thing as an 8000k kit, I was just joking about that. But I am looking forward to my stage 2 kit as soon as it arrives![HR][/HR]​Just a little pedantic nit. There are 8000k kits. It doesn't mean they're better or brighter, it just
means they emit light at a dominant color temperature around 8000 Kelvins typically obtained
by using a filter. Generally the higher the color temperature the lower the actual light intensity 
especially if someone is creating the blue look with a color filter to eliminate all other colors. All the 
light absorbed by the filter is lost. From what I've seen even the 6000K kits have slightly lower lumen 
than the 4x00K kits which tend to be a bit broader spectrum. 
But if I wanted to create a "9000K kit" it'd be easy. Find any bulb that emits *some* light
at 9000K (doesn't have to be much), and throw a blue filter on it that filters out everything 
below 9000K. Voila. "Stage IV". Would be stupid, but someone would probably buy it, 
cause we all know that bigger numbers are better.







I just couldn't claim that it was
a genuine Philips 9000K bulb. BTW, if you want to see what it'd look like, play with the settings
on your monitor. Most decent 17" and above CRT monitors have a Color Temperature setting that 
ranges between about 5000K and 9300K. Mine does 5000K 6500K 9300K. At 9300K, your
whites will look very blue next to a piece of white paper. Most people don't realize how
incredibly blue their monitors are, but a camera will pick it up and you'll see it as you
switch between the temperatures.
ian


[Modified by Daemon42, 3:04 PM 4-9-2002]


----------



## SiDeeFung (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (Daemon42)*

It's true...I have a 4k system, and it seems brighter than the system on my girlfriend's car...she's got the 6k...and I can't see the road very well when I drive her car. I'll stick with "stage 1" any day.


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (SiDeeFung)*

I will stick with a 4K system in my cars.
That is until I harness the power of the sun and phorphor to created the ultimate HID bulb. * BEHOLD, the 12,345K kit*


[Modified by Bora20, 7:47 PM 4-9-2002]


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (Bora20)*

Yes as mentioned all these "super duper hyper" xxxxxK kits do is trick your brain with a BLUER color.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (Cullen)*

so is the 6000k really brighter than the 4100k? Where does the light output start to dimish after the 6000k point, or is that max?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]so is the 6000k really brighter than the 4100k? Where does the light output start to dimish after the 6000k point, or is that max?[HR][/HR]​Well I doubt there are any brighter HIDs out there than the regulations allow, and the STANDARD ones are the legal ones.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (germanrox)*

Here is a shot pf my friends Mk2...he has 7" cyrstal clears with an HID retrofit...if you look on the ceiling on the left, you can see the edge of his beam pattern.....someone was standing right in front of the headlight when I took this, but it is actually good since it shows the upper part of the beam very well....notice his beam is on the roof....that means it is blinding everyone on the road, and not adding light to the road where you want it...this is why there are people out there trying to lobby against HID's....Please do not get a set up based on what "looks cool"....
Sean
Look on the ceiling, on the left...










[Modified by EuroStyle, 11:01 PM 4-10-2002]


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (EuroStyle)*

I certainly am not going to spend almost $600 just to "look cool". If I wanted to do that I'd buy some supermegahyper blue bulbs. I know my headlights won't have as focused of a beam as projectors would, but they do have the same cutoff, I've had my mk4 look lights on right next to a set of hella dual rounds. And I don't quite think that picture you took shows that he blinds people, last I checked we do not drive on the left hand side of the road, but that would light up signs and ditches pretty well. I guess it's a good thing I Don't have the 7" crystal clear lights!


----------



## Clean97GTi (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (Daemon42)*

I didn't even think about that trick with the monitor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Mine does 5500, 6500, 7100, 9300, and 11,500K








Does that mean I have a Stage VI monitor?


----------



## Clean97GTi (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (Cullen)*

I thought the only legal HID's were the ones that are factory equipped. Anything else is for "Off Road use ONLY."


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (Clean97GTi)*

Here in Wa HID retrofit kits are legal, my friends dad is a laywer. The light is white and therefore not ticketable as far as I know. Anyway, here are some PRE-HID shots. All pics can be found in http://cascadecrew.org/sean/headlights/


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (germanrox)*

Ok well the kit arrived yesterday, and I put them in after work. Fitting the ballasts was kind of tricky, but I must say THANK YOU to autolamps-online.com for a truely easy installing kit! These lights look beautiful. I drove around till 3am just smiling! Even drove by some police in a parking lot and they didn't say anything, so I think I'm ok. Pics will be up in a day or two


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (germanrox)*

Cant we see pics now???







ill give you a







if you post them


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (98silverGTIVR6)*

Haha, well the install pics are on my friends digicam, and I'm working today and so I can't get 'em. I'm partying tonight, and going to Hot Import Nights to support the dubbers on Saturday, so I'll shoot for Sunday to get 'em up. We did get one pic of the new headlight on compared to the old headlight. My friend said "turn your brights off, oh wait!"







They're so clean they make stock halogens look like they're shining through a yellow filter.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (germanrox)*

ok i guess ill have to wait till sunday














how long did the light take to get to your house once you ordered them?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (98silverGTIVR6)*

It was very fast. Once I ordered them they sent me an email that I had to print, sign, and fax back. After I faxed back the form, it took about 3 days for the lights to get to Washington from Great Britain!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Install was about 4hrs, just so I could make sure the ballasts stayed put. The wiring is easy cheesy, it's truely plug and play. autolamps-online.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here in Wa HID retrofit kits are legal, my friends dad is a laywer. [HR][/HR]​NOT true!
#1 No offense but most likely this lawyer really doesn know what is referred to as RETROKITS.
#2 Most likely he is thinking about kits that use OEM optics + parts retrofitted to the BMW & MBs etc which come with it from the factory.
#3 Even this would not be legal if you are doing it on a VW since as far as I know there is no VW with HID offered in the NA yet? Hence NO US spec OEM HID setup available.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It was very fast. Once I ordered them they sent me an email that I had to print, sign, and fax back. After I faxed back the form, it took about 3 days for the lights to get to Washington from Great Britain!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Install was about 4hrs, just so I could make sure the ballasts stayed put. The wiring is easy cheesy, it's truely plug and play. autolamps-online.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Told you








I wouldn't go out and say something here publically if I didn't KNOW that they are someone you can trust in every manner!


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*A teaser*

Well here is one pic that we got while the install job was under way. Doug had to leave so I didn't get any other pics that night. Don't worry, as soon as it stops pissing rain here in Wa (yeah right) we will definately get some pics, from the same spot as the ones above.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: A teaser (germanrox)*

Thanx! When you get a chance show us pics of how it lights up against a wall or something similair.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: A teaser (Cullen)*

I hate to say it, but that picture shows you the amount of glare you are nowing putting into the air....this is what I meant. You should be able to take the same shot and not have to squint when looking at the picture....they look bright though, that is for sure...

Sean


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: A teaser (EuroStyle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I hate to say it, but that picture shows you the amount of glare you are nowing putting into the air....this is what I meant. You should be able to take the same shot and not have to squint when looking at the picture....they look bright though, that is for sure...

Sean[HR][/HR]​
There is ALOT of optical issues when picturing a light, showing it on a wall would tell alot more..


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A teaser (Cullen)*

Still pouring rain here.....Tell washington to stop raining and I'll get some pics up! heh


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: A teaser (germanrox)*

TTT germanrox i had to of stopped raining by now







we want to see some wall pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A teaser (98silverGTIVR6)*

Haha actually it did just clear up. We scheduled for friday night, I swear I'll have pics man!


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A teaser (germanrox)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=330000 
They're gonna be big!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: A teaser (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR] http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=330000 
They're gonna be big![HR][/HR]​
Nice THREAD ID


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A teaser (Cullen)*

Yeah so does that mean my HID thread was the 330000th thread?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Do hids in mk4 look lights kill people? (EuroStyle)*

Up's for this pic and how it blinds in 7" rounds


----------

